# John 3: Must be Born Again: Regeneration or Conversion?



## thistle93 (Mar 22, 2015)

When Jesus tells Nicodemus one must be "born again" to enter the Kingdom of God in John 3 is he referring to regeneration or conversion? I guess I grew up (non-reformed) understanding being born again as conversion but now (reformed) I tend to see being born again as regeneration, which then enables conversion to take place. Thoughts? Also please give me references from various books/theologians on this topic. Is there any disagreement among those in the reformed camp if being born again means regeneration or conversion or is it exclusively a view of regeneration? Thank you! 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 22, 2015)

Regeneration is properly the Spirit's work in a person; thus man is essentially passive (as he is in being born). This leads to the conclusion that Jn.3 clearly in speaking of the Spirit's work and the new birth refers to regeneration.

Conversion involves two things: Repentance and Faith; which are human activities. Properly speaking, they are ordinary results of regeneration To carry on the analogy, one might admit that the birthed child must breathe if coming into the world has a meaning other than stillbirth. So too, the regenerated person breathes, inhales, exhales; two sides of the same coin as we say of Conversion.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 23, 2015)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Regeneration is properly the Spirit's work in a person; thus man is essentially passive (as he is in being born). This leads to the conclusion that Jn.3 clearly in speaking of the Spirit's work and the new birth refers to regeneration.
> 
> Conversion involves two things: Repentance and Faith; which are human activities. Properly speaking, they are ordinary results of regeneration To carry on the analogy, one might admit that the birthed child must breathe if coming into the world has a meaning other than stillbirth. So too, the regenerated person breathes, inhales, exhales; two sides of the same coin as we say of Conversion.



Excellent explaination brother.


----------

